# Авиация > Однополчане >  224 ИАП, аэродром Озерная Падь

## Bitchevar

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Арбичев Игорь Григорьевич. С августа 1972 по сентябрь 1974 служил в этом полку инженером по радиотехническому оборудованию. Это было мое первое место службы после окончания РВВИАУ им. Якова Алксниса. Может быть отзовется кто-то, кто служил в одно время со мной в этой части.

----------

